# Favorite Milk Shake?



## crewsk (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm trying to decide what kind of ice cream I want to get this afternoon for milk shakes. I can't decide if I want chocolate chip cookie dough, cookies & cream, mint chocolate chip, or just plain vanilla & add some sort of candy to it(I have a lot of that around right now). So, what's your favorite milk shake?


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2005)

I am a chocolate man myself, but when you mentioned mint chip you made my mouth water


----------



## crewsk (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm leaning toward the mint chocolate chip. As long as I can find the green kind!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2005)

I love mocha or coffee -- if you have any instant coffee, just add a tsp or so into your milkshake.

Hubby loves mint chocolate chip or mint cookies and cream.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 13, 2005)

I have some French vanilla instant coffee. That sounds good too! Oh decisions, decisions!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2005)

Have two (one for each week)!!!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 13, 2005)

Yeah, then I'll be sick!


----------



## Erik (Jan 13, 2005)

Peach Milkshakes and Orange Cream Milkshakes...MMMM!!!!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2005)

How do you make the orange cream?  That sounds wonderful!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 13, 2005)

Blueberry and/or chocolate.


----------



## Erik (Jan 13, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> How do you make the orange cream?  That sounds wonderful!


 Since my wife and MIL own a Dairy Queen, they have Orange slush syrup...with a little extra cream.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2005)

Erik said:
			
		

> PA Baker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a family to be married into!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2005)

Vanilla, sometimes with a little malt!

On I-5 on the way to Oregon there's a little diner.   Called MRS. BEASLY'S  they have the worlds best peanut butter shakes.   I would kill for one of those right now.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2005)

Does anyone else have Brewster's Ice Cream near them?  They have something called a Cappuccino Freeze.  Essentially it's a coffee milkshake but they add a splash of seltzer so it has some fizz, too.  It's SO good!


----------



## middie (Jan 13, 2005)

choc malt 
vanilla malt
mcdonald's artic shake
peach


----------



## crewsk (Jan 13, 2005)

PA, there is a Brewster's about 20 min from me. I have only been there twice & I don't remember what I had but it was good!  

The kids picked out the ice cream & since the store had Edy's on sale 2 for $5 that's what we got. TC picked out double chocolate brownie & Savanah picked Toll House cookie swirl. I had a milk shake made from the cookie swirl topped with whipped cream(the one in the squirt can  ), Hershey's syrup, & 2 cherries. All I can say right now is YUMMY!!

Pdswife, I love malt's! Just a plain vanilla malt is all I want though.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> PA, there is a Brewster's about 20 min from me. I have only been there twice & I don't remember what I had but it was good!


We don't go much because it seems awfully pricey, but when they have 50 cent off coupons in the summer I treat myself to those Cappuccino drinks every once in a while.  Plus, at least up here, they have an offer that if you go when it's raining or snowing you get your 2nd scoop for free.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 13, 2005)

Cool ,that's a great offer. I have a couple of coupons now for buy & scoop get one free. I just never think about going there because it's kinda out of the way for us.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2005)

I pass mine every day on my way to and from work.

I have to exert such willpower!!!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 13, 2005)

Luckly the only time I pass the one around here we are either going or comming home from the in-laws & don't really have time to stop. I'd be in trouble if I passed it every day!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm a coffee milkshake fan!!!!!!!!  YUM!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 13, 2005)

Coffee milkshake sounds really good, elf.  One of my favorites is chocolate/peanut butter.  Strawberry is good also.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2005)

Given the choice between coffee and strawberry it depends if it's winter or summer - summer I will definately have strawberry!!!!

I have this thing for peanut butter flavored things - and it's not a good thing either LOL - but I love peanut butter - just don't put it in my chocolate or most foods.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm big on coffee milkshakes too. I used to make what I called my "Juan Valdez Special" which was vanilla ice cream, milk, instant coffee and Kahluah. Pretty tasty!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 14, 2005)

nothin beats a real new york egg cream.


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2005)

Here here Buckytom! I have to agree with ya on this one. And it need to be made with Fox's Ubet syrup.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 14, 2005)

that's the only kind, gb!


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 14, 2005)

Has anyone tried mango milkshake.  In the summer they are great.  

All you do is peel and chop up some fresh sweet mangoes.  Add them to a blender with some milk and ice cubes and sugar.  Blend, pour in glasses and enjoy.  

You can even mix mangoes with plain yogurt and sugar and blend that for a delicious lassi.  A little sweet, a little tart and  heavenly in taste. 

Other than mango my other favorite is cold coffee milkshake in a tall glass with a scoop of icecream.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 14, 2005)

Yakuta, that mango shake sounds really good! I'll have to try that this summer.


----------



## Alix (Jan 14, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'm a coffee milkshake fan!!!!!!!!  YUM!



Me too! When I had my wisdom teeth yanked that was all I drank for at least a week. I kept hoping I would lose weight...but sadly not!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 14, 2005)

yakuta, we make mango squishies all the time. milk, honey, ice, and mango go in the blender. usually a banana or 2 goes in as well. they are great.


----------



## middie (Jan 14, 2005)

ooh yum bucky that does sound really good


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 14, 2005)

Mine are:

Peanut Butter and Jam with chunks of fresh banana with vanilla
Malted milk powder and crushed maltballs with vanilla or butter pecan
Fresh strawberry with vanilla 
Pineapple, passionfruit, and coconut with vanilla
Maple syrup and vanilla
Peaches, raspberries and vanilla
Apple cider, spiced apples and vanilla or butter pecan
Cantalope, orange and vanilla
Dates, orange juice, yogurt and vanilla
Mint and crushed chocolate wafer cookies

**Tofu is a great addition. Adds body and thickness, with less calories than ice cream, and does not affect the flavor.


----------



## jkath (Jan 14, 2005)

Damp Charcoal - feel free to ship me one of those shakes!

Monkey Shake
(no Buckytom, we are not shaking a monkey)
peanut butter
1 frozen banana
Nesquik powder
milk
vanilla icecream

Yummy Yummy Yummy!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 14, 2005)

rofl jkath. you beat me to it. thanks for the laugh.


----------



## jkath (Jan 14, 2005)

Shake me!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 14, 2005)

1.  The Caramel Malt sold by the West Pier Drive In in Sault Ste. Marie, MI.  The flavor is truly amazing.

2. Rich french vanilla ice cream (the real thing), 1 tbs. malt powder, 1 cup fresh strawberries (sweet ones), and 1 cup whole milk.  Shake must be thick and smooth.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Audeo (Jan 15, 2005)

My youngest makes the most delicious "Power Shake" I have ever had, and we have it often!

He takes two containers of yogurt (usually strawberry or blueberry) and puts it in the Vita-Mix along with two bananas, some frozen fresh peaches (I keep them in small ziploc portions from the summer), about 1/4 cup of wheat germ and about 1/4 cup of milk.

The stuff is thick, creamy, and downright delicious.  One glass of this will keep you going all morning!


----------



## jkath (Jan 15, 2005)

I like to add Soy granules to shakes - you're getting protein without knowing it


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't think I've had a milkshke in 30 years. My favorite back then was a vanilla shake from McD's.


----------

